
Stephen R. Covey Taught Me Not to Be Like Him - iProject
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/07/stephen_r_covey_taught_me_not.html
======
delluminatus
So, which is it? Do you, or don't you, want to be like him?

------
phene
Summary of the article:

Stephen Convey Taught Me Not to Be Like Him, but screw that, I still want to.

